# The Lamest Rubik's Cube Jokes Ever Made!



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 21, 2008)

The Lamest Rubik's Cube Jokes EVER MADE! and by me!! 

Enjoy!


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Apr 21, 2008)

Dude, as lame as those jokes were i still laughed


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 21, 2008)

haha good lol


----------



## alexc (Apr 21, 2008)

That was weird, but still was funny. I liked the square 1 joke.


----------



## coopersacatfilms (Apr 22, 2008)

lol those were very clever I still laughed good mind

=]


----------



## McWizzle94 (Apr 22, 2008)

that was bogus but funny at the same time....


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 22, 2008)

I laughed


----------



## Kristoffer (Apr 22, 2008)

haha those were really lame
I have a lame one aswell...
" my wife's been cheating on me lately...I think it is time to take Revenge(cube)..


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## K8 (Apr 23, 2008)

I loved the cube news!hahahaaa....I also liked the jokes, OLL of them!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 24, 2008)

haha yepp dont worry fanwuq i've seen those before  they are good, but mine are lamer!!  wait... should i be proud of that? XD


----------



## immortalcube (Apr 24, 2008)

rolf @ Picasso on drugs = speedcubist


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 26, 2008)

immortalcube said:


> rolf @ Picasso on drugs = speedcubist



you mean ROF2L!


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 26, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> haha yepp dont worry fanwuq i've seen those before  they are good, but mine are lamer!!  wait... should i be proud of that? XD



yours maybe lame, but mine are crippled!


----------

